# woods squat



## iago (Nov 12, 2007)

im building a house in the woods and i only want to use dumpstered/found/free/natural materials and im wanting to use earth bags for some parts of the house. does anyone know where to get a bunch of free burlap sacks? or somthing else that will work well for earth bags?


----------



## rowangrrl (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you thought about adobe brick? Hella easy to make and you cant get more natural.
http://cahe.nmsu.edu/pubs/_g/G-521.pdf


----------



## Zanzae (Dec 7, 2007)

maybe you could try going to a farmer's market?


----------



## Diana Kaple (Apr 19, 2013)

if there is a coffee rosters or coffee shop near by, they ship the coffee beans in big sacks.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2013)

hallelujah... resurrection... p0st


----------



## Mankini (Jun 24, 2015)

You can order sandbagz in bulk on amazon. Or maybe even find them for free at the city DOT yards.


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 11, 2015)

Kitchens. My store has very durable bags that our onions come in but the Chinese restaurant and Starbucks always throw away drawstring burlap and plastic bags. Find em kitchen dumpsters!!


----------

